# crosscut sled question



## ryno (May 14, 2008)

I recently built a crosscut sled that I am really happy with. The cut in the middle is at 90 degrees to the table. I am now considering making another cut at 45 because I'm about to make some small boxes that have mitres at the corners. Does anyone else have a 90 degree and 45 degree cut on the same crosscut sled or do you have a seperate jig for the 45's. I can't really think of any reason not to go ahead and make the 45 cut as well. Thx for any feedback


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ryno, here is a video that John Nixon produced showing how to build his version of the super sled. I built this one and it has proven to be invaluable for cross cutting and mitering.

From your question I would guess that you are considering cutting a 45 bevel in the sled. This will work but it will open up the kerf in the sled which could lead to greater tear out. The addition of mitering capabilities in John's version allows mitering to be completed with the blade set at 90 degrees. So to answer your question my sled runs both cuts but with a separate jig for the 45s (and other angles that come up).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I built one recently (sorry, no photos handy) and added a removable 45 degree fence that can be placed on either side of the sled. So far it seems to be working out quite well.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

If you are wanting to miter wider boards to build boxes, I would make a simple sled with a single runner rather than cutting another kerf in your existing sled. The miter fences for the super sled are for cutting picture frame type miters and wont cut miters like you need to build boxes. The reason you dont want to cut a 45 in your existing sled is that you will lose your zero clearance kerf and could create a wide enough gap for small pieces to fall into.


----------



## ryno (May 14, 2008)

thx, thats kinda the answers I was expecting,


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

I would agree with gfadvm. Doug Stowe has a wonderful book on making boxes and in it describes several easily built sleds needed for quick and accurate cutting. If you have a larger library around where you live, they may have it for lending. Mine didn't so I purchased from Taunton Press. I've seen it on sale for $14.95 and it includes a great video.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I built the Nixon version and am very happy with it.
I also built a smaller sled and ran it thru the saw with the blade tilted to 45 degrees for the kerf. I use this quite a bit for making small boxes.


----------

